# Sticky  Cancer Diagnosis--What Should You Ask the Vet?



## Ljilly28

This is a very valuable tool. I look around at the 4 sleeping goldens( and the visitingPBGV) and it crushes me that the stats facing them are not very hopeful. I lost all three of my past goldens to cancer, but nonetheless denial is easier than concrete planning. This is a good reality check to be prepared.


----------



## BayBeams

This would be a great "sticky"...Thank-you!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Great questions-this would be a good sticky.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

MODS... please make this a sticky. This is very very valuable. Thanks Anne.


----------



## Debles

I agree.. Sticky please. When you get this diagnosis you are in shock, having this to ask the vet questions would be a big help.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Thank you for making this list!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dallas Gold said:


> After we lost Barkley I did a lot of soul searching and wondered how we might face a cancer diagnosis with our future dogs. I wrote down a list of questions to keep handy and consult if we face this again. I believe it might be helpful to share these questions with the forum, just in case someone else is struggling with what to do after a cancer diagnosis. It is such a confusing time and it's so hard to think straight after getting news of cancer. There are probably other important questions and considerations that are not on this list and I'd appreciate any additions from the forum.
> 
> 
> 1. What type of cancer does my dog have?
> 
> 2. Is it terminal or curable?
> 
> 3. How advanced is the cancer in my dog? Has it already spread to other vital organs?
> 
> 4. What is the prognosis for my dog for the type of cancer he is facing? Is it days, months or years? In considering this question, it is important to remember that extra months for a dog may be equivalent to extra years for a human, because of the shorter life span of dogs. It is also important to remember not all cancers are terminal; some are highly treatable and can extend the dog’s life by several years. Some, on the other hand, are so destructive and aggressive there is little hope. It is important to discuss these issues with the dog’s veterinarian in order to make the best decision.
> 
> 5. What are the treatment options?
> 
> 6. How much will each treatment option cost?
> 
> 7. Will treating the disease extend my dog’s life while preserving his quality of life or will the treatments result in pain, suffering or make him ill? Is it worth taking extreme measures to extend his life but in the process reduce the dog’s good days? How much will the dog suffer during treatment? Dogs have little concept of time as they live in the present. The dog also does not understand any extreme treatments given to extend his or her life because they do not know they have cancer. Is it more important to provide extra days at some cost to the dog’s quality of life or fewer days but a dog that may not be suffering? Will this treatment be buying me more time only at the expense of my dog? Will I be selfishly keeping the dog alive for my sake? Will the dog be miserable and suffer just so I can prepare to say goodbye a few months down the road?
> 
> 8. What is my dog’s general health status? Does he suffer from other painful or chronic conditions? Is he too old or too ill to undergo the proposed treatment?
> 
> 9. What is my dog’s quality of life today? How will the proposed treatments affect that quality of life?
> 
> 10. Will the dog spend its last days at home, in a loving environment, or at the veterinary clinic, undergoing procedures and treatments?
> 
> 11. Am I financially able to cover the costs of treatment and any other emergencies that may happen?
> 
> 12. Am I emotionally able to handle the stress of not knowing if the treatments are working or not?
> 
> 13. What else is going on in my life at the time? Am I facing serious illness myself, with my spouse or with a family member? Do I have other major stressing events going on at the same time? Will adding this send me over the edge emotionally?
> 
> 14. What about other family members wishes? Will choosing one option be the cause of another family member's regret or even resentment? The wishes of all family members should factor into any decision. To do otherwise may cause undue emotional pain and grief to the other family member and that anguish and heartache might permanently damage the relationship.
> 
> These decisions are some of the most difficult a dog owner faces. Putting the dog’s needs first helps in the decision-making process and might cause fewer regrets afterwards, but it is never easy.


 

I am taking Frankie tomorrow for a chest x-ray, his liver level was a bit on the high side. (we had a senior profile done) I am and have been so concerned about cancer. He is a rescue we have had for 3 years and it took at least 1 year for him to feel comfortable living inside instead of being chained to a deck. He is now so sweet and we call him our Disney 
Dog, it is just his personality.


----------



## cubbysan

Whenever I have to make decisions - I always ask my vet, "what would you do if it were your dog?"


----------



## Megora

I'm not sure if I would ask the vet all of that, but I would definitely be asking myself every single one of those questions. All the time. 

The vets I've run into have volunteered all of that information straight up front while we were still asking "what does that mean" over and over while we tried to get a better or more optimistic answer. I mean, definitely with every single dog, we were told the bad news without any questions asked. But we still were stuck asking "what does this mean" instead of following the vet's advice and acting immediately. 

It would definitely help asking yourself all of those questions and being prepared to make that hard decision now. There might not be a lot of time to do so when the time comes.


----------



## Laurie

Thank you so much for posting this list. As I will be talking to our vet tomorrow, I will be asking some of these questions.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Great post! It can be hard to think of what to ask when you're so scared and upset about your dog having cancer and this would be a very useful tool.


----------



## Hiflyer

Thank you for those questions. They are excellent questions to ask. I was lucky, because when I took my dog Shelby to the Veterinary Teaching Hospital in Madison in April for nasal cancer diagnosis, they not only went over all the info with us about treatment options, what to expect with life span, side effects, etc., but then sent us all the info so we could look at it again later. This helped, because at the first consultation, we thought we would do the full regimen of treatments, but then later, actually seeing it on paper, we did some rethinking and decided on 4 pallative treatments.

It was helpful that they never pushed us toward one form of treatment, and they were very respectful and kind, and went over payment options right away also.


----------



## spruce

Debles said:


> I agree.. Sticky please. When you get this diagnosis you are in shock, having this to ask the vet questions would be a big help.


having lost 2 to cancer, I think I'd be prepared...but I know my mind would be a blank. This would be very helpful


----------



## DMS

Thank you for posting this... My vet called this morning to tell us that the lump on Skippers shoulder is a Mast Cell tumor. He will be having surgery to remove the tumor next Monday.. I'll be printing out these questions to take with me to vets.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I cleaned up my original post, spell checked it, and made a pdf of the questions if anyone wants to save and print for the future:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping Up for new members with canine cancer diagnoses.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I nice list. I feel like all of this has crossed my mind when I speak with my many vets about treatments for my Penny. Remember it is okay to say no to some treatments, quality of life is the most important thing for your dog. They do not worry about yesterday or tomorrow. They only worry about today, and what they can do today to enjoy life. We were advised to do 15 treatments of radiation with Penny two years ago after her surgery, and did not. They gave her a year and a half with both treatments, we only did the surgery and holistic treatments, and she was cancer free for 2 years. It did come back, so she is on chemo now, and we did 3 radiation treatments. 3 was more then enough, Penny was in terrible pain, and we were thankful we did not do the 15 treatments two years ago.


----------



## Kristin

One of the biggest things to remember for all Goldens that may potentially be facing cancer is this, and please keep this in your mind at all times incase your vet fails to tell you this extremely important fact:

If your dog has lost his appetite, even before a confirmed cancer diagnosis, many vets will prescribe a low dose of prednisone as an appetite stimulant.

Once your Golden takes prednisone, even at a low dose, your options for doing chemo going forward pretty much goes down the drain in terms of effectiveness. 

DO NOT start your senior Golden on prednisone is you suspect that you may want to pursue the chemo route. It will be too late. Prednisone should only be used in conjunction with a chemo protocol under the advise of a certified oncologist OR as palliative care if you have decided not to do chemo. 

But once you start the prednisone, there is NO going back or changing your mind if in a week or two later, after more research and a review of your finances, you suddenly decide you want to try chemo after all... it will not be effective. Be sure of your choice when you make this one.


----------



## Reece

Our Goldie was just diagnosed with intestinal cancer. I was so hoping she had EPI (exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) instead, since she has all the symptoms, but she tested negative. The vet said the only way to confirm she has cancer is a biopsy. I'm on the fence about subjecting her to that and just treating with prednisone. That said, I understand prednisone is somewhat of a balancing act and it's already been quite a balancing act to finally get her stools relatively normal for the first time in months and for her to gain a mere pound after losing 15 in 2 months (even though it was just a pound of weight gain, the vet was encouraged). She 'stabilized' by switching her off commercial kibble to cooked chicken, rice, enzymes and giving her a little pumpkin when her stools are soft. I'm tempted to stay the course and see if she continues to gain weight, instead of putting her on prednisone. Another option is to do all of that with a short course of prednisone. 

Appreciate any advice, including if anyone tried alternative treatments to prednisone for lymphoma and/or comments about your experience with prednisone.


----------



## Reece

Oh, I should have mentioned, that her appetite is GREAT. In fact, one of the symptoms of EPI is a ravaneous appetite, which our Goldie has. I guess I could ask if the EPI test has a lot of false negatives, or, what the harm would be by treating her as though she has EPI to see what happens, instead of prednisone.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## chewy10

This is such an awesome list. Getting the diagnosis for our sweet boy was such a shock and I wish we had a list like this in hand to think through. We made the best decision we could for our boy but, truly, when you are suddenly handed a death sentence for a pet you love, your mind refuses to function. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Mygoldengirls

Thank you so much for this wonderful list of questions for the doc. You are sooo right! My vet called me at 8:30 p. one night to deliver the news from the biopsy. I'm going to see him face to face Monday and take this list plus my own to be sure I have now, a complete picture of her situation.

This will be so very helpful to MANY people whose animals have cancer. Thank you for this.

Beth


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mygoldengirls said:


> Thank you so much for this wonderful list of questions for the doc. You are sooo right! My vet called me at 8:30 p. one night to deliver the news from the biopsy. I'm going to see him face to face Monday and take this list plus my own to be sure I have now, a complete picture of her situation.
> 
> This will be so very helpful to MANY people whose animals have cancer. Thank you for this.
> 
> Beth


I am sorry you are starting this journey and am sending you good wishes and positive thoughts.


----------



## buddy's mama

Thank you so much! I just found out my baby has Lymphoma, and its stage 5. I hated making that decision, but this is the fastest spreading cancer there is, and I had to make one today. These questions are perfect, and very useful.


----------



## Mjpar72

This is extremely critical information. My vet did NOT tell me that it would make chemo less effective and Grace was started on very high dose pred upon diagnosis. It took me 5 days to get into a specialty hospital to have the cancer staged and look at options. It took almost a month to taper her off it. At this time her lymphoma is very slow progressing. Hopefully she will not need chemo for a very long time. I don't know what the long term ramifications of prednisone will be.. I WISH I knew this then.


----------



## murphydog

Thank you for providing this information, it was very helpful for me when my Golden was diagnosed with cancer. Sometimes the sadness of the situation made it difficult to think clearly and the information available here made it easier to make the choices necessary to keep my sick buddy as comfortable as possible.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the great list of questions, many of which apply to other conditions as well as to cancer. I just printed a copy to have at hand when I consult with our vet on Monday about Joker. We don't have a diagnosis yet, but the ultrasound specialist's comment this morning does not bode well: "What's that mass where Joker's spleen used to be...that shouldn't be there..."


----------



## Steve.thomas

*Lola's journey*

Just joined this forum and am amazed how many of this beautiful dogs are affected by lymphoma.
May 1, 2014
Lola and I visit vet due to concern of swollen Lymph nodes.
Vet very concerned and after thorough Exam and blood test, informs me Lola is potentially very sick and referred us to Oncologist. Fortunately living in San Antonio, we have an excellent emergency care facility.
I spend the weekend reading about Canine Lymphoma and realize at almost 10 we may be losing Lola very soon. 

May 6, 2014. We met with oncologist and she has given a preliminary diagnosis of Indolent Lymphoma. Blood is being sent to Colorado for confirmation so we will know for sure in a few days. It seems a prayer was answered today, as this type of Lymphoma is very treatable and the prognosis is excellent. 

No idea why this picture is upside down, but hear she is ready for vet appointment this morning.


----------



## Dennis Thomas DVM

It is great to be informed when it comes to your pet's health, especially during a health crisis that might end your dog's life. However, as a vet for over 35 years and having answered these questions many, many times, I became acutely aware that there is nothing written in stone. Conventional veterinary medicine, like human medicine, has been based on statistics and probabilities in order to give guidance and projections. But, we have proven over the past several years that there is no such thing as fact. We should not limit our beliefs based on statistics, but expand our beliefs based on the movement from our hearts. Your vet is telling you a story based on education and experience. Reality is based on much more. 

I tell all of my clients with pets that have cancer that we need to find a way to drop the fearful reaction from cancer in order to move to a perspective that gives clarity in our approach to the situation. Move away from the fearful response that cancer often elicits and expand your mind and it will lead you along another path, perhaps alternative approaches, better nutrition, supplements and much more that your conventional vet will probably not offer.


----------



## Dennis Thomas DVM

I have treated Goldens with lymphoma for many years. They do respond favorably to chemotherapy but I would encourage you to find an alternative vet that will help you as well. Recent research shows that pets with cancer that are treated not only with conventional treatment, but include Traditional Chinese Veterinary Medicine have an increased longevity of 1.5 years as well as reduction in side effects of the chemotherapy. This research was done by Dr. Xie at the veterinary college at U of Florida. Also, feeding the correct diet is critical in dogs with cancer. Solid tumor cancers like lymphoma require sugar to grow and dogs get sugar from carbohydrates. Therefore, a balanced high-protein, very low carb diet fed raw is best. Your alternative vet will help you with the transition as well as other supplements that will help such as omega threes, IP6, medicinal mushrooms and CoQ10.


----------



## Paxton Youngblood

Thank you so much, just got this awful news yesterday, and collecting my thoughts is difficult. This helps a great deal!


----------



## akcbrandy2

cubbysan said:


> Whenever I have to make decisions - I always ask my vet, "what would you do if it were your dog?"


I don't really understand how to participate, but as I looked through all of my contacts, using Golden Retrievers Research, I know that I have been in touch with Morris Animal Foundation, and don't want to go looking up the rest, but what are all these symbols below, as all of you probably use computers, laptops, desk types, while I only use a smartphone, but a few years ago Dr Jean Dodds said in an email, no matter what anyone says, it was the right time to spay Brandy 2, around 3.5 yrs ago, and I tried to contact Dr Benjamin Hart, UC Davis School of Veterinary medicine, as he replied to my surprise, and said to me, you certainly have a wonderful companion, but let's get straight to the point, and said if he was caregiver for Brandy 2, he would not neuter her, given over 8 years of their research as the females of golden retrievers had the most significant findings of cancers they followed and commonly found in the breed, while 3 percent of intact females still got cancers, there were 4 times more of ones that were neutered, so his answer was, he would not, but of course with close Veterinary care. And I am thinking he's referring to pyometra, possibly mammary cancer, as we know are the risks, but what I still need to know is of hormones that produce, is that being continued throughout a dog's life? As he said that their hormones or sex hormones (that, I don't understand) seems to play a protective role against the cancers that they followed. So when I forwarded his answer to Dr Jean Dodds, I remember, she replied, "oh, okay" and she knows everyone in the Veterinary fields, or just about most, as she has the most comprehensive and breed and age specific tests for hypothyroidism, unlike Antech or Idexx. I still haven't asked her about hormones and their activity, but will. I communicate with her pretty much, regularly. I need answers, especially because Dr Karen Becker talks about the Truths about spaying and neutering, but why did she have her Rottweiler Isabelle spayed at 6 or 7 years old? She goes on to say that Isabelle was the most healthy and thriving Rottweiler she's ever experienced living until 15 or 16 yrs old and was still thriving, as her bloodwork always was absolutely great, and I wished we had a vet like her here on Oahu but impossible!! Isabelle had a freak accident, and she was forced to euthanize her but goes on to say, she was the most thriving Rotty ever! I need answers as Brandy 2 is 8 years old and months, and this phone has taken away our lives.... with things like this, but hopefully I can get help with Golden Retrievers forums? Gary and Brandy 2 Rokuta of Kaneohe, Hawaii (so hard, I don't understand)


----------

